# Concerns raised as New Zealand population growth reaches lowest point since 2001



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand may have to look abroad to help its population increase as the latest figures shows that growth is at is lowest for the time of year since March 2001. Data from Statistics New Zealand also show that it has an ageing population and experts believe there may need to be a drive to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Concerns raised as New Zealand population reaches lowest point since 2001...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Editor said:


> New Zealand may have to look abroad to help its population increase as the latest figures shows that growth is at is lowest for the time of year since March 2001. Data from Statistics New Zealand also show that it has an ageing population and experts believe there may need to be a drive to [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Concerns raised as New Zealand population reaches lowest point since 2001...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


So - it's not that it's shrunk - it's that it hasn't grown by much. 

Suits me


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

odd article - now here does it mention who is raising these 'concerns' just a collection of data that has been made available each year, and the 'flight' to Australia data is published monthly, hardly a shock.

an opinion piece here from Taranaki/NZ Daily News


> News that New Zealand's population grew by a paltry 0.6 per cent for the year ending March 31, which was the lowest in 11 years, would not be a shock to many.
> 
> There were 4,430,400 people living in the country as at March 31, according to Statistics New Zealand. That's still a respectable 27,700 more than the previous year, so what's the problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

This thread is very misleading. New Zealand's population is NOT at it's lowest point since 2001.
The population has actually increased markedly since 2001. It's just that the population GROWTH was 0.6% last year, but still grew nevertheless.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

The population of NZ in 2001 was roughly 3.75 million. It is now just shy of 4.5 million.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

inhamilton said:


> This thread is very misleading. New Zealand's population is NOT at it's lowest point since 2001.
> The population has actually increased markedly since 2001. It's just that the population GROWTH was 0.6% last year, but still grew nevertheless.


Just the point I made. It says '_growth_ is at is lowest for the time of year since March 2001.'
I think this is one of those times I need to ask the Editor to change the title.

Me? I'm happy that there's one country in the world where the population isn't spiralling upwards.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've requested that the Forum editor changes the title of the article to make it clear that it's population _growth_


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

I just better not get turned down on my EOI then!


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Well it's not great news that the population is getting older and not growing much. Especially for the economy. Of course me coming there and being in my 50s is not going top help much but I think I still have about 20 years left to work so I'll try to do my part!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

*This is what the future holds*

In the 11 years since I moved to NZ, I really feel the population has increased especially if driving on certain routes in peak hour. However this article appeared a couple of day ago & predicts how Auckland will be in 30 years, hopefully some other parts of NZ will be attractive to some.



> Council planners want to squeeze an extra 280,000 homes into Auckland in the next three decades. Developers say it can't be done - and if it does happen, Aucklanders aren't going to like it. Andrew Laxon reports.


The shape of things to come in Auckland - National - NZ Herald News

Cannot imagine what it will be like. I did witness Australia grow from 12 million to 21 million & Sydney (although a beautiful city) has changed considerably with the population swell. I find it hard to believe the distances some people commute to work if they cannot afford Sydney housing!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ a lot of creativity/imagination from these planners


> Auckland planners warn that up to a million extra people will live in the city in the next three decades, requiring an extra 400,000 homes


unsure exactly where they get their numbers from! another million? that would be a huge reversal on the trend of minimal overall population growth. Provincial cities/towns may continue to lose people as businesses move to Auckland region, but still, a million? 

Or maybe Australia is going to re-export all the Kiwis living there? (600,000 a figure I saw recently).


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Many countries (not only New Zealand) are now experiencing lower birth rates & an ageing population.

We were told by several friends living in Spain (now aged in their 40's & 50's) that they made a conscious decision not to have children because of the economic uncertainty they have witnessed in their child bearing years stemming from the late 80's. Women in many catholic countries in Europe have chosen education & careers & contraception over producing children.

It is a fact that the population of NZ has increased & will continue to increase but immigration needs to be managed ensuring we get the right mix. No different to the selection criteria of Australia following WW2, then only applicants with Tertiary or skilled trades in demand were selected.

No problem with a certain % of aged migrants coming to NZ as long as they are financially sound & can support themselves & not be a burden to NZ. These older migrants inject a lot of money into the economy.

Auckland will continue to grow in numbers & spread out just like Sydney has done. Unless job opportunities are created in other parts of NZ then Auckland will be the final destination of new migrants. As other countries in the world get more overcrowded & suffer economic hardship & violence more & more people will seek 
out countries like NZ.


In my local area of Auckland there is very little vacant land, much is subdivided already, there is a height restriction for apartments buildings (& we have very few) not allowed over 3 floors at the moment however that could all changes in the future.
When we bought a house in Sydney in 1973 we choose an area 38km north of the CBD because we wanted to raise our children in a lifestyle setting & I remember saying at the time there would never be cluster housing like in other areas closer to Sydney. How wrong was I -last time I was there 10 years ago cluster housing had crept in!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

How good is the intra city trains and buses? One would think the North Island would be breeze like light rail regular buse between the major regions. I would love to find a job in CBD or suburbs around Auckland but instead live in a cheaper bordering town like Hamilton or further east. I don't think I will hazard trying to reorient my brain to drive on the left side of the road, rightside steering, so ease in NZ public transportation is my research recently.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

megan130 said:


> How good is the intra city trains and buses? One would think the North Island would be breeze like light rail regular buse between the major regions. I would love to find a job in CBD or suburbs around Auckland but instead live in a cheaper bordering town like Hamilton or further east. I don't think I will hazard trying to reorient my brain to drive on the left side of the road, rightside steering, so ease in NZ public transportation is my research recently.


I think the answer is - it ain't so good. I gave up traveilling to CBD by train from Papakura, with is one of the South Auckland 'satellite towns'. So from Hamilton? You'd be better flying - it it wasn't for the slow bus ride from the airport!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

megan130 said:


> How good is the intra city trains and buses? One would think the North Island would be breeze like light rail regular buse between the major regions. I would love to find a job in CBD or suburbs around Auckland but instead live in a cheaper bordering town like Hamilton or further east. I don't think I will hazard trying to reorient my brain to drive on the left side of the road, rightside steering, so ease in NZ public transportation is my research recently.


I live 8.6km east of the city if I drive in in the rush hour before 9am it takes approx 35-40 minutes from leaving home to parking the car & entering my workplace, leaving slightly after 9am 20-25 mins. There is a regular bus service, & all of these will get you to Britomart (which is located near the quay end of Queen Street. 757, 769, 595,713, 745, 768, 756, 715, 755 the journey takes between 15- 33 minutes (depending on the bus route chosen) cost $3.40
There is also a train service between Orakei & Britomart which take 7 minutes cost $1.90
Cheaper if you buy a Hop HOP - Your Ticket to Auckland

For all public transport services (Bus, Train & Ferry ) in Auckland the website to use is MAXX - Home

Although rents are higher, it sometimes works out cheaper in the long run if you factor in fares & travelling time.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

anski said:


> I live 8.6km east of the city if I drive in in the rush hour before 9am it takes approx 35-40 minutes from leaving home to parking the car & entering my workplace, leaving slightly after 9am 20-25 mins. There is a regular bus service, & all of these will get you to Britomart (which is located near the quay end of Queen Street. 757, 769, 595,713, 745, 768, 756, 715, 755 the journey takes between 15- 33 minutes (depending on the bus route chosen) cost $3.40
> There is also a train service between Orakei & Britomart which take 7 minutes cost $1.90
> Cheaper if you buy a Hop HOP - Your Ticket to Auckland
> 
> ...


Wow sounds a bit of a bummer planning that strategy living further out from CBD Auckland. Would be willing to apply and interview for outside of Auckland work but must find a temp place to settle first. Options in Auckland seem more available to get myself situated before moving to a smaller town and location unknown. :confused2:
Mainly getting to interviews sounds hard unless I only apply for openings close around Auckland that are pub trans accessible.


----------

